# Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2016)

Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?

A few of the promising planets discovered so far that could have ALIENS on them!  
*-G667Cc* Gliese 667 Cc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*-Wolf 1061c and d* Wolf 1061c - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*-Trappist 1c and d *TRAPPIST-1d - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*-K2-72e *K2-72e - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
-*Kepler-1229b Kepler-1229b - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
-Gliese 832c Gliese 832 c - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I expect that there's probably 20 times as many planets that are habital that could support life then what is above. 

I believe chances are good that one or more of these planets has ALIEN life! 
*


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 27, 2016)

It's highly likely there is life on another planet or moon somewhere within that vast distance. Will we ever be able to prove it? No.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Jul 27, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> 
> A few of the promising planets discovered so far that could have ALIENS on them!
> *-G667Cc* Gliese 667 Cc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



I think chances of life within our own galaxy are low. But the entire universe, with 100 Billion galaxies - very likely.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2016)

The big, as yet unanswered question about these possible life bearing world's are: what's their CO2 levels


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 27, 2016)

The definition of the term "aliens" would need to be more specific.  

Some kind of life, in some form? Yeah.

Intelligent life with cool space cars?  That would great, here's hoping.
.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 27, 2016)

There are likely many other planets in our galaxy that have life on them, but intelligent life that is either putting out radio or other signals or receiving what we put out is unlikely or we would have heard something. Unless there is something that interferes with signals reaching us or them.

Life on Earth started about 3.5-4.0 billion years ago and it has taken that long for intelligent life to evolve. Other planets that might have intelligent life on them but are say only a few hundred years behind us in technology would have nothing to send out or receive signals on. On the other hand any more advanced life would have been looking for us as well. SETI has been operating for 50 years and nothing. I wonder what the odds are of the syncing up, on a time scale of evolution, and/or development of intelligent life on various planets in our galaxy. I've never seen data on that.

We may find thousands or millions of planets with microbial life on them but nothing else. I do think they are out there.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 27, 2016)

Aliens within a thousand light years, huh.    Haven't you seen our two presidential candidates?

They walk among us.


----------



## PK1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> 
> *I believe chances are good that one or more of these planets has ALIEN life! *


How "intelligent" could non-Earth life be?
Perhaps some aliens somewhere in our universe could have evolved to the level of "god" in comparison to us humans.
.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd be amazed if life doesn't exist somewhere within a thousand light years of us. It probably exists on one of the ocean moons in our own solar system.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> 
> A few of the promising planets discovered so far that could have ALIENS on them!
> *-G667Cc* Gliese 667 Cc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Matthew, you're not particularly bright.

There MAY be simple life of other planets, but intelligent life (ie ALIENS) is highly unlikely.

You live in a fantasy world.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 27, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Matthew, you're not particularly bright.
> 
> There MAY be simple life of other planets, but intelligent life (ie ALIENS) is highly unlikely.
> 
> You live in a fantasy world.



Alien life is any life that's not from Earth. You're the one not fully comprehending the meaning of the word. Maybe you should have your shit aligned next time you want to be a pretentious asshole.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Jul 27, 2016)

The Drake Equation | SETI Institute

Drake Equation: Estimating the Odds of Finding E.T.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?


Yes!  Absolutely, but most speak with a Spanish accent.  

As for extraterrestrial aliens, the odds are good since even within 100 light years there are over 500 G-type stars.

G stars within 100 light-years


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> There are likely many other planets in our galaxy that have life on them, but intelligent life that is either putting out radio or other signals or receiving what we put out is unlikely or we would have heard something. Unless there is something that interferes with signals reaching us or them.
> 
> Life on Earth started about 3.5-4.0 billion years ago and it has taken that long for intelligent life to evolve. Other planets that might have intelligent life on them but are say only a few hundred years behind us in technology would have nothing to send out or receive signals on. On the other hand any more advanced life would have been looking for us as well. SETI has been operating for 50 years and nothing. I wonder what the odds are of the syncing up, on a time scale of evolution, and/or development of intelligent life on various planets in our galaxy. I've never seen data on that.
> 
> We may find thousands or millions of planets with microbial life on them but nothing else. I do think they are out there.



Of course we've only been broadcasting for about 80 years so we've only sent a signal out as far as 80 light years, our galaxy is 100,000 light years across.

Edit: Add to this if we were to receive a response it would take the same amount of time coming back as going out so we would only have heard from any intelligent life within 40 light years. Since we've been listening for 50 years this would mean we've only really been in a position to hear a response for ten years.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2016)

The only thing we know about these planets is that they are in the "goldilocks zone".  In our own solar system I believe Venus and Mars are in that zone that allows for surface water to collect.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > There are likely many other planets in our galaxy that have life on them, but intelligent life that is either putting out radio or other signals or receiving what we put out is unlikely or we would have heard something. Unless there is something that interferes with signals reaching us or them.
> ...


We've been broadcasting radio signals for over a hundred years.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2016)

ChesBayJJ said:


> The Drake Equation | SETI Institute
> 
> Drake Equation: Estimating the Odds of Finding E.T.


The Drake equation is to simple and does not account for a lot of variables.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 27, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The big, as yet unanswered question about these possible life bearing world's are: what's their CO2 levels


You know, for a really dumb fuck, you asked a key question. If you find a earth type planet in the goldilocks zone, and it still has a CO2/CH4 atmosphere, it is likely that it has not yet developed life, or that life is at a very primitive level. On the other hand, should it have a high oxygen atmosphere with a low CO2 level, with a very small amount of CH4, then it is safe to assume there is life at least at the blue green algae level.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 27, 2016)

Confounding said:


> I'd be amazed if life doesn't exist somewhere within a thousand light years of us. It probably exists on one of the ocean moons in our own solar system.


I believe you may be correct. Another candidate would be Jupiter. Life not as we know it. Plenty of organics, energy, different temperature and pressure gradients. I am absolutely sure that there are going to be plenty of surprises for us yet within our own solar system.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 27, 2016)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


That is a very small bubble in terms of interstellar distances. And the assumption is that is what the aliens would use radio. They may consider radio in the same manner as we now consider smoke signals.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2016)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The only thing we know about these planets is that they are in the "goldilocks zone".  In our own solar system I believe Venus and Mars are in that zone that allows for surface water to collect.




We also know the radius of kepler planets as the transit method measures that as the planet transits the star..*.Most* of the planets I listed in my op are below 1.5 times our radius. There's a lot to learn about them and will take decades or even centuries of research to find out the truth...On this you're 100% right about.

On the otherhand, I wouldn't put Venus in the _habitable zone_ as it receives over twice as much solar flux as the earth!. Kepler-442 is around .66 of our solar flex, k2-72e is around .76 of our solar flex, Kepler 62e is around 1.2 of our solar flex(278k estimated), Kepler 62f is around .42 of our solar flex.

62f is more like mars but much bigger in size as 62f is a super earth, and likely with a thick atmosphere and a hot core for plate movement.

such that Flux(Venus) = 1370 x (1/0.72)2 = 1370 x 1.9 = 2643 W/m2
*
Venus thus receives almost twice as much solar flux as the Earth.*

ATM S 211 - Notes

Extrasolar planets that receive twice the solar flux as earth are normally 320k or higher, which is too hot and if it developed a thick greenhouse atmosphere is probably a hell of a lot hotter.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be amazed if life doesn't exist somewhere within a thousand light years of us. It probably exists on one of the ocean moons in our own solar system.
> ...



I wish we'd send sub like missions to moons like Europa, Callisto or *Enceladus. These moons may have oceans hundreds of miles deep and the tidal forces caused by the giant planets likely are causing venting on the oceans floor. Life could develop in such places. *

*These are the places I'd expect to find life in our solar system.

Titan if we wish to possibly discover life not as we know it. *


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 27, 2016)

Matthew said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing we know about these planets is that they are in the "goldilocks zone".  In our own solar system I believe Venus and Mars are in that zone that allows for surface water to collect.
> ...



Certainly life only evolved on Earth because the core is largely iron and the magnetic field it produces around the Earth shields us from the nonstop Solar Wind. Planets that would support life would have to have specialized aspects to them like this. As iron is one of the more abundant elements after Hydrogen and Helium I would expect many planets to have iron cores. Life supporting planets would also have to habit the goldilocks zone around their star, where the tempurature is not too cold or too hot. Liquid water appears to be the most likely place for life to form. The huge number of planets in even one galaxy suggests there will be many habitable planets. Again though, how many have intelligent life that are in the 'enveloope' of development to either hear our calls or send one to us.

What a moment that would be though. "We've received a message from an intelligent form of life out of our solar system". Would be great to see that in one's life time.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2016)

Water is probably everywhere abundant.

71% is hydrogen, Helium is 23% and 1.04% oxygen(10,400/999,799 based on the chart)

Abundance of the chemical elements - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Abundance in the Universe for all the elements in the Periodic Table

Two atoms of Hydrogen combined with a atom of oxygen = one molecule of h20. The vast majority of the outer solar systems moons = high percentage of water. Mars has ice water, earth has water, etc.

Carbon is only 4,600 out of 999,799 the graph within our galaxy.

I'd imagine that any world that is big enough that is within the habital zone(doesn't matter how cold as ice is ice but probably upwards of 1.4 solar flex on the other end of the scale.) as some form of water(solid, liquid).  So one could make a guess that some of these planets probably do have oceans.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> 
> A few of the promising planets discovered so far that could have ALIENS on them!
> *-G667Cc* Gliese 667 Cc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



It may have a form of bacteria, but the chances of intelligent technically advanced life is small.  Within 10,000 light years, it's almost guaranteed.


----------



## james bond (Jul 28, 2016)

If there is any life outside of Earth, then it had to have originated here and sent into space.  Fine-tuning theory states life is geared for Earth.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

It depends on what you consider aliens

Is there some form of life the equivalent of slime within 1000 light years?
Probably

Is there an ET waiting to make contact with us?
Doubtful

Conditions to support life are very hard to come by. A relatively small climate shift can wipe out all life on the planet. Complex life is difficult to form, everything has to go right and extinction is so easy to occur


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Water is probably everywhere abundant.
> 
> 71% is hydrogen, Helium is 23% and 1.04% oxygen(10,400/999,799 based on the chart)
> 
> ...



Water is a simple compound and probably exists throughout the universe

But finding a planet that can maintain liquid water between 0 and 100 Celsius consistently is difficult let alone one that maintains water between 0 and 30 Celsius where life can be maintained


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 28, 2016)

james bond said:


> If there is any life outside of Earth, then it had to have originated here and sent into space.  Fine-tuning theory states life is geared for Earth.


That is a backasswards arguement. Life here is geared to the Earth, because it evolved here. And that life lives in a wide range of environments. From the high frigid peak in Antarctica to the hot metaliferous vents deep in the ocean. On another planet, life will evolve to fit conditions there. I am quite sure that we will find some surprises as to where life can evolve.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 28, 2016)

"Life" is discussed as if it were known what it is.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 28, 2016)

there4eyeM said:


> "Life" is discussed as if it were known what it is.



This is why we must keep researching and looking outwards to find the answer.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2016)

james bond said:


> If there is any life outside of Earth, then it had to have originated here and sent into space.  Fine-tuning theory states life is geared for Earth.



Fine tuning theory is bullshit.  Earthlife is geared for Earth.  That is stating the obvious.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2016)

there4eyeM said:


> "Life" is discussed as if it were known what it is.


Of course we know what it is. Anything that can self replicate is life.


----------



## Steven_R (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Water is probably everywhere abundant.
> ...



It doesn't even need to be between 0-30 Celsius. Look at the extremophiles around Hot Smoker vents on the ocean floor. The water is under tremendous pressure and temperatures near boiling and life thrives there.

We might even have life on Europa, Triton, Calisto, Ganymede, and Enceladus. If we can somehow have life based more around hydrocarbons than water, Titan is a good place to look.

I'd be surprised if life is only found on Earth in our own solar system, much less 1,000 ly of us.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 1, 2016)

If we have seriosly to discuss a hypothese like "snowball earth"  - and we have to do so - then it seems to me the concept "habitable zone" is not worth the paper it's written on. a) Concrete life itselve seems to be nearly impossible - and b) there are in abstractions nearly endless possibilities. What is "a · b" if a->0 and b->∞? 1 or greater than 1? We don't know.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 1, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> 
> A few of the promising planets discovered so far that could have ALIENS on them!
> *-G667Cc* Gliese 667 Cc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



I voted yes because I believe that there is life even in our own solar system. But I suspect YOU mean sentient alien life, and my answer to that is a definite no.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2016)

Steven_R said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I wouldn't call it thriving

What we are looking for is conditions in which a complex creature can develop


----------



## PredFan (Aug 1, 2016)

I subscribe to the Rare Earth Hypothesis, and don't believe that there are sentient beings on any planet in our galaxy. Possibly not in neighboring galaxies either.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 1, 2016)

ChesBayJJ said:


> The Drake Equation | SETI Institute
> 
> Drake Equation: Estimating the Odds of Finding E.T.



The Drake Equation is antiquated and needs to be updated, in fact scientists have updated it.


----------



## there4eyeM (Aug 1, 2016)

Matthew said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > "Life" is discussed as if it were known what it is.
> ...



Others might say we have not yet looked nearly enough inside.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 1, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> 
> A few of the promising planets discovered so far that could have ALIENS on them!
> *-G667Cc* Gliese 667 Cc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Define alien life. Do you mean ANY life? There might be trilobites inside Europa. That's in our solar system.

What's going on with those mini spaceship with sails that only cost as much as an ipad but can travel really far really fast? We will send thousands out knowing space debree will destroy many of them. But if even one reaches each of your planets we could be communicating with other planets in 20 years.

We didnt think we could talk on a phone to people in Europe but they laid a cable across the ocean. 

And if we communicate first online we can get to know them before we meet. Hopefully they aren't online predators.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 1, 2016)

there4eyeM said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



Why not do both? There's 7 billion people on this planet so I think this is doable.


----------



## there4eyeM (Aug 2, 2016)

We can (and must) use what we learn about ourselves (inside) immediately.
Everyone can work on it.
Everyone has to work on it.
Everyone is aided in this work by improvements in understanding.
It doesn't cost billions.
If we don't do this, we will certainly destroy ourselves, thus rendering meaningless any scientific discoveries of the 'far away'.


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 7, 2016)

Are we talking alien micro lifeforms or are we talking sentient life?

I think there are alien bacteria and such but not sentient lifeforms.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 9, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?


I think life is quite common, it wouldn't surprise me if more than 1/2 the solar systems supported life.  Intelligent life is much more rare. Intelligence at the level of a mouse, maybe 10% of solar systems.  Intelligent life at our level, very rare, maybe .01%.

That being said, I'd say there is a good chance there are intelligent aliens right here on Earth, recording and studying.  We can't detect them because they follow the prime directive so as to not influence their studies.  There may be more aliens here than humans, they're just too small for us to notice.  Or not.


----------



## hauke (Aug 10, 2016)

There will be aliens.
1. there are many diffrent chemical reactions which lead to complex molecules which use energydiffrences to replicate.
they don t have to be the chemistry we have as the most common form of life on earth. in fact on earth theres lifeforms with a diffrent biochemistry then ours, in hot sulfursprings for example are bacteria which don t use oxygen.

so that means life can exist outside the goldilocks zone, it will just have a diffrent chemical composition.
2. basicly every sun examined by new spacebased telescopes seem to have planetary systems. therefore the most basic requirements for life, matter exist appearently everywhere.

3. in 1000 light years distance around the sun theres , ah no clue like 100 000 suns or more, so the propability that at least 1 has life is extremly high in my oppinion.

4. inteligent aliens on the other hand might not exist or be in a development stage or of a nature that is not inclined to space.

so

5. propability that a alien race in 1000 lightyears is capable of space flight is very close to 100%

it would just not originate in these 1000 lightyears.
spaceflight capable aliens could not only come from the milkyway but from anywhere in 1 billion lightyear radius

at which point the nummber of stars /time is sogreat that im sure theres someone else.

as to communication.. all our radio signals we produce get lost in the background noise at about 1-10 lightyear distance.

no chance anyone recieved them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 10, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> Are we talking alien micro lifeforms or are we talking sentient life?
> 
> I think there are alien bacteria and such but not sentient lifeforms.



Any life  I think sentient life on the order of humans is quite rare considering how hard it was to form on earth, but little single celled creatures could be found in swimming around in a few of our ice moons oceans.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> 
> A few of the promising planets discovered so far that could have ALIENS on them!
> *-G667Cc* Gliese 667 Cc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Think about planets that had intelligent life billions of years before earth had life but they have since come and gone. If they built something like discovery 1 or 2 it's possible those probes passed by earth billions or millions of years before there was life on earth. Maybe they discovered simple life on Mars back then. 

Or maybe those probes will reach earth after all life is gone here


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 13, 2016)

Matthew said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > Are we talking alien micro lifeforms or are we talking sentient life?
> ...


Tardigrade in Europa?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



Possible


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 13, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ... Think about planets that had intelligent life billions of years before earth had life but they have since come and gone. ...



Our own galaxy is the eldest galaxy we know. So maybe only in our own galaxy exists multicellular life. Our solar system is about 26000 lightyears far from the black hole in the center of the milky way. If this distance should be a kind of habitable zone around the galaxy then in this distance are not existing many stars. And we - our matter - exists not only because of the existance of our own sun, we exist only because some of the seldom supernovae explosions were ancestors of our own solar system.

The more someone focuses the own mind on the concrete reasons which allow life to exist on  planet Earth the more improbable seems to be the existance of the biosphere of planet Earth. Unfortunatelly this biosphere - which is maybe the only biosphere in the whole universe - is under pressure. For example: Some of the elements of this biosphere - also called US-Americans - are wasting in average the ressources of 4.8 Earthes if everyone would follow this lifestyle. This happens now in the 13.82 billionth year (7-8 days of god) after the creation of the world.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 13, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> 
> A few of the promising planets discovered so far that could have ALIENS on them!
> *-G667Cc* Gliese 667 Cc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


define 'alien'

do you mean something we could talk to or the backpeddle of bacteria?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> ...



anything. Single cell up to level 3 civilization.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


if there was, and Penn state says there's not, but 'if'

it would be low on the evolution scale.

we would have heard something from a society with tech by now and we have scanners that can tell the diff between snow and frozen methane, so if there was any protein or chlorophyll (animals - plants) within sight, it would have been spotted.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 14, 2016)

If there ever was a space faring intelligent alien species I wouldn't be in any hurry to have them find us


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 14, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> ...



Why because god only made us in his image?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 14, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Who says? Our ancestors 2000 years ago?

Tardigrade think God made them in his image. So do dolphins and elephants


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 15, 2016)

Based on the Sumerians alone, I would say aliens exist within 4 to 20 light years of us.

They never once called their gods "gods", but instead referred to them as living sentient beings that lived among and ruled over people (I don't think humans were created to be gold-digging slaves though).

One thing I'm fully convinced of though, is that it is mathematically impossible for us to be the only sentient, intelligent beings in the Universe.


----------



## Votto (Aug 15, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> There are likely many other planets in our galaxy that have life on them, but intelligent life that is either putting out radio or other signals or receiving what we put out is unlikely or we would have heard something. Unless there is something that interferes with signals reaching us or them.
> 
> Life on Earth started about 3.5-4.0 billion years ago and it has taken that long for intelligent life to evolve. Other planets that might have intelligent life on them but are say only a few hundred years behind us in technology would have nothing to send out or receive signals on. On the other hand any more advanced life would have been looking for us as well. SETI has been operating for 50 years and nothing. I wonder what the odds are of the syncing up, on a time scale of evolution, and/or development of intelligent life on various planets in our galaxy. I've never seen data on that.
> 
> We may find thousands or millions of planets with microbial life on them but nothing else. I do think they are out there.



And that is about how old the Earth is, around 4 billion years old.

Think of it, life essentially only had millions of years to take hold, a very short time in terms of cosmology.  What are the odds?  This leads me to believe that life was seeded on Earth.  Call it creation or what have you.

As you point out, it took more than 10 billion years before conditions were right for life to be able to take hold.  Now what are the chances that life elsewhere took hold in a faster time?

Of course, what we are discussing is life that lives in the dimension that we live in.  In other words, life forms that are similar to us.  Science has discovered other dimensions and many more probable ones that we cannot fathom.  I think that is the key.  If life was seeded on Earth, the life forms are not from this dimension.  There was simply not enough time for them to develop


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 16, 2016)

alien slaves and cross dimensional travelers




they left nothing behind for us to find and we forgot how we got here


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 18, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> ...


Something edible would be nice


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 18, 2016)

ChesBayJJ said:


> The Drake Equation | SETI Institute
> 
> Drake Equation: Estimating the Odds of Finding E.T.


Now look up the odds of us being the only life in our galaxy

If you were 18 and could get to another planet in 20 years, would you go? After you arrive it would take a year to get used to gravity but youd be up and running around pilgrim style by age 39.

And you have to take a wife and baby with you. The babies will be 22 when they arrive.

I would go.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> > The Drake Equation | SETI Institute
> ...


a 20 year trip with the wife and kids?

srsly

Are We There Yet

for 20 years


----------



## Kyle Connor (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes. I firmly believe that there is life outside Earth. There are billions of galaxies out there. There has to be one suited to host more life. Maybe there's life in some of the planets in our galaxy too. There's still a lot that's beyond our understanding.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 21, 2016)

Kyle Connor said:


> Yes. I firmly believe that there is life outside Earth. There are billions of galaxies out there. There has to be one suited to host more life. Maybe there's life in some of the planets in our galaxy too. There's still a lot that's beyond our understanding.



What exactly is beyond our understanding in this context?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 21, 2016)

Kyle Connor said:


> Yes. I firmly believe that there is life outside Earth. There are billions of galaxies out there. There has to be one suited to host more life. Maybe there's life in some of the planets in our galaxy too. There's still a lot that's beyond our understanding.


I would love to know of a young virgin planet in a place in the universe that is billions of years younger than our sun so we would know this new planet will be around a lot longer than earth. Maybe even so young we have to create the conditions by adding plants methane carbon dioxide or whatever else it needs for life to start flourishing. We can clone animals. 

First we would have to be able to get there. I don't think it's impossible to figure out how to go that far that fast but the distance between us and the nearest star is mind blowing. And if you run into any debree you're toast unless your ship has some sort of force field to protect it. 

This earth is not going to live forever. We have to figure something out. We can't just build a planet size ship out of Mars and the meteor belt we have and stay put we have to be out of this solar system when our sun explodes. It will destroy every planet moon and anything else in the solar system. So we have to be out of here at some point. Maybe a million or 100 million years from now. I think we have lots of time as long as a meteor doesn't wipe us out or we wipe ourselves out first


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 22, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Kyle Connor said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I firmly believe that there is life outside Earth. There are billions of galaxies out there. There has to be one suited to host more life. Maybe there's life in some of the planets in our galaxy too. There's still a lot that's beyond our understanding.
> ...



The experiment to your idea was made under the name "BIOSPHERE 2" - a trying to make an isolated  copy of the biosphere of the Earth. It was a desaster. We were not able to create an independent  biosphere although we have everything here what we need to do so.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 22, 2016)

Warp factor

*"Star Trek: The Original Series*
In his initial draft proposal, _Star Trek is..._, Gene Roddenberry established the maximum velocity of the starship as ".73 of one light year per hour". This would translate to a top speed of approximately 6,400 _c_ (equivalent to TOS warp 18.57, or somewhere between TNG warp 9.9 and 9.99)."

6,400 times the speed of light... and it would still take 396 years to reach our nearest neighbor-galaxy Andromeda.

It'd be depressing how large this Universe is if it weren't so beautiful.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 22, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Warp factor
> 
> *"Star Trek: The Original Series*
> In his initial draft proposal, _Star Trek is..._, Gene Roddenberry established the maximum velocity of the starship as ".73 of one light year per hour". This would translate to a top speed of approximately 6,400 _c_ (equivalent to TOS warp 18.57, or somewhere between TNG warp 9.9 and 9.99)."
> ...


kingdoms and empires have come and gone in less time.

The USA isn't that old, I'd guess most countries aren't that old.

can you imagine the kind of control, thought control, that would be needed to succeed?

dems, in the span of 50 years went from being fully against the government to demanding more government.

I don't think free humans could pull it off and the humans that got there wouldn't know what to do once they did reach a livable planet


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 22, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Warp factor
> ...




Sometimes I wonder if we've had more than one "Dark Age" in our past. Perhaps humanity is nothing more than a cycle of over-population and near-extinction.

With the way we've treated space, Columbus should have just kept to puttering around the Mediterranean after discovering the West Indies.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 22, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


well you are not alone in considering that.

some Mennonites think this is the 3rd or 4th earth or habitation of earth.

it may have just been that small group I knew.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Warp factor
> 
> *"Star Trek: The Original Series*
> In his initial draft proposal, _Star Trek is..._, Gene Roddenberry established the maximum velocity of the starship as ".73 of one light year per hour". This would translate to a top speed of approximately 6,400 _c_ (equivalent to TOS warp 18.57, or somewhere between TNG warp 9.9 and 9.99)."
> ...


Is that true IF we could go 6400 x the speed of light it would take 400 years? That's insane! How can we even possibly see that far??

The nearest star is 4.2 light years away. At the speed we can travel now that's only 18,000 years away.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Warp factor
> ...


Just because our species won doesn't mean the Neanderthal wasn't smarter. It knew not to have too many kids, wasn't prone to violence, didn't get diseases because it was clean, invented more advanced instruments tools and weapons.

But because it didn't breed fast enough and because we were violent, they went extinct.

Dolphins brains have been evolving for millions of years longer than ours. Maybe they are smarter than us.

So we may not even be the smartest thing to have ever walked this planet


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 23, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


neanderthals weren't near our level, it's an absurd consideration.

dolphins are limited by their body as to what they can consider to do.

sorry to disappoint, but we are the smartest.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 23, 2016)

I think the UFOs people have seen over the years is just ''us'' of the future, time traveling back...  and the abductions are for eggs and sperm of us that they can use in the future to get them back to normal again....the us, of the future probably messed the human race up badly from genetic manipulation....

good sci fi book theme, if it's not really true!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 23, 2016)

Care4all said:


> I think the UFOs people have seen over the years is just ''us'' of the future, time traveling back...  and the abductions are for eggs and sperm of us that they can use in the future to get them back to normal again....the us, of the future probably messed the human race up badly from genetic manipulation....
> 
> good sci fi book theme, if it's not really true!


been used, but in a movie.

been years but it went something like this;  pollution got so bad humans evolved to deal with, but then they cleaned the air and couldn't handle it and were dying off.  So they faked plane crashes using clones as victims when they were actually taking people back to the future.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 23, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Warp factor
> ...



Yep 2,537,000 light years to Andromeda, divided by 6,400 times the speed of light (and hopefully we've figured out artificial gravity by now, or we'll have to add extra time for acceleration and deceleration), comes out to roughly 400 years of travel time, and that's just to get TO the outer rim of Andromeda, much less explore it, seeing as it's 120% larger than the Milky Way (220,000 light years across).

Of all the technological glory and splendor of the Star Trek shows, it still only compares to the Bronze Age. The Milky Way may as well be the Mediterranean Sea.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 23, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...




Dinosaurs evolved for almost 200 million years. Perhaps they built spaceships a long time ago, colonized the galaxy, then came back to interfere in our mammalian existence.

The fossils we find these days are just their version of Gorillas, Chimps, and other failed evolutionary creatures.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 23, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Neanderthals were smart enough to breed with Homo Sapiens near the end. There's no reason to think they didn't see genetic advantages to it, much like mankind has been manipulating canine DNA for 30,000+ years.

I myself have about 2% Neanderthal DNA in my blood. 

*Beams in Proud Caveman*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 23, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?



You landed here, didn't you?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 23, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Im pretty sure the less smart of us traded wimmins for better tools and weapons and gave no thought that by having sex with them would make their kids smarter.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 23, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> ...


crash landing joke.

Alien overlord;  Matt, Matt, the ship is on fire!!  To the escape pods!
)everyone laughs, wave byebye, chest bumps Overlord, has not pity on human race(


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 23, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


'Fraid not. We would find their land fills. None such exist for a technological civilization here on Earth.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 23, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Wrong. Neanderthals were very close or equal to our level in tools during the time we were co-existing with them.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 23, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> > The Drake Equation | SETI Institute
> ...


You might not be able to land. You see, to be habitable, it would already have to have life. Enough life to be able to have an atmosphere with about 20% oxygen. And that would probably mean a lot of different biological organisms already producing proteins. Very good chance that we would be allergic to a lot of those proteins.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 23, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChesBayJJ said:
> ...


We would send a probe to get a sample of the planet and have vaccines prepared for whatever the planet gave us.

If there were humanoid cavemen pre industrial revolution would you rule them? Q

Would you tell them about Christ?

If it had dinosaurs ID leave them a continent. Like I wish Africa was all lions tigers and hippos. No humans. No humans in the rain forest.

My planet would be mostly wind solar and green tech but an industrial revolution is inevitable


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 24, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


throw-able spears with crafted points v a stick with a broken rock on the end is not comparable


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 24, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Hell yea

and no, I'd be a god to them


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 24, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




Gobekli Tepe was built over 10,000 years ago by people who were supposed to be hunting and gathering.

Oddly enough, the land was filled in. lol


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 24, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




I'll bet if you had a suit on with bright lights all over it, they mistake you for a glowing angel sent from the heavens to intervene on their behalf. I'll bet any piece of technology you used would be mistaken for magic too.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 24, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I wouldn't put anything past them. The inter-breeding happened around the same time frame that mankind began manipulating the Canine gene pool to serve our will. Our ancestors knew how to selectively breed.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 24, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Hell yea

I'd be the hammer carrying god and all the female worshipers would be my nails.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 24, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


our human ancestors, not neanders


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 24, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




Both are my ancestors. The Neanderthals live on through me.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 24, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I'd have a divine rubber chicken, and would not hesitate to slap people around with it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Kyle Connor said:


> Yes. I firmly believe that there is life outside Earth. There are billions of galaxies out there. There has to be one suited to host more life. Maybe there's life in some of the planets in our galaxy too. There's still a lot that's beyond our understanding.


Did you hear they found a planet in the habit able zone circling our nearest neighboring star. Maybe life isn't rare


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Did you hear life may be just 18,000 years away! They found a planet in the habitable zone around our nearest star.

So if we could double our speed 9,000 is still ridiculously far. Even if we cut it down to 1000 years that's ridiculously far but if the ship and community living in it could survive for 1000 years I say go for it.

You really bummed me out putting the distance into perspective. Unfuckingbelievable


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Accelerating at 1g for the first 2.25 ly and decelerating at -1g for the second half, with a max travel speed of  0.1c  could put people in orbit around Proxima Centauri in about 50 years or so.

Nuclear Fusion Rockets could make this a possibility and we already have the tech to make it happen, but even then, at 0.1c, we run into new issues like atomic sand particles raised to hate things like hull plating.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> 
> A few of the promising planets discovered so far that could have ALIENS on them!
> *-G667Cc* Gliese 667 Cc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Did you hear they picked up a signal from something like 92 light years away? They said it could be a lot more things than aliens trying to communicate with us but it also could be another species sending out a signal. And the more I think about it the less shocked I will be when we find something smart enough to communicate with us.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> ...



I wouldn't be shocked at all, just worried about their intentions.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Matthew said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I was thinking that too but I don't think they can get here either. 

Imagine the meeting we would have on the international space station. And then we would have to quarinteen them before we let them come to earth. We would have to be very clear with them no weapons and that includes the ship they come in. If it has a death ray or bombs on it don't come. We could meet them and inspect their ship near Mars, not earth. If they want to visit it has to be our rules.

Would we want to wipe out their species and take their planet or live among them?

Could you imagine finally finding a neighbor then wanting to kill them?


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> 
> A few of the promising planets discovered so far that could have ALIENS on them!
> *-G667Cc* Gliese 667 Cc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


You believe in aliens but you don't believe in God?  How does that make sense?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe there's aliens within 1,000 light years of earth?
> ...


Because the odds of us being the only life out of all those other stars we see are very low.

What are the odds heaven is wishful thinking? 50/50?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 30, 2016)

There's a huge amount of evidence that a lot of these hundreds of billions of possible planets could be in the habitable zone. I'd think chances of aliens is probably closer to 85%??? What do we have for heaven or a god??? Faith?


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


God has contacted humanity numerous times in the past 4000 years through Abraham, Moses, Elijah, David, Jesus, and there's the Bible as a permanent record of all these contacts.

Aliens have left not one shred of evidence that they ever visited Earth in it's five billion year lifespan.  Not one left over can of beer or candy wrapper.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

Matthew said:


> There's a huge amount of evidence that a lot of these hundreds of billions of possible planets could be in the habitable zone. I'd think chances of aliens is probably closer to 85%??? What do we have for heaven or a god??? Faith?


There is absolutely zero evidence that intelligent life exists anywhere but on Earth.  There is zero evidence because there has been zero contact.  On the other hand, God has contacted humanity many billions of times.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Matthew said:


> There's a huge amount of evidence that a lot of these hundreds of billions of possible planets could be in the habitable zone. I'd think chances of aliens is probably closer to 85%??? What do we have for heaven or a god??? Faith?


According to blackrook god visited Joseph Smith, Mohammad and others.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

If aliens had been to Earth, they would have left something behind: a potato chip package, or a beer can.  But we have nothing.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > There's a huge amount of evidence that a lot of these hundreds of billions of possible planets could be in the habitable zone. I'd think chances of aliens is probably closer to 85%??? What do we have for heaven or a god??? Faith?
> ...


Tell him to holla at ya boy


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > There's a huge amount of evidence that a lot of these hundreds of billions of possible planets could be in the habitable zone. I'd think chances of aliens is probably closer to 85%??? What do we have for heaven or a god??? Faith?
> ...


That's more likely than aliens, since aliens have never visited us.  Not one time.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

If there were aliens, they'd be here by now.  After all, the universe is supposed to be 14 billion years old.  If they haven't come in 14 billion years, that means they don't exist.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> If aliens had been to Earth, they would have left something behind: a potato chip package, or a beer can.  But we have nothing.


Maybe we are 3% smarter than monkeys thanks to alien DNA. 

What about the pyramids?

I don't think aliens have visited really. Too far for them too


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > If aliens had been to Earth, they would have left something behind: a potato chip package, or a beer can.  But we have nothing.
> ...


They've had 14 billion years to get here, and aliens have not yet arrived on Earth.  That means they're not out there.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

Also, the SETI program has turned up nothing.  There are no radio signals from other stars, because there are no alien civilizations with radio.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


You are pretty confident there's no possible way aliens may have one time visited us, weren't impressed and just moved on. This to you is out of the rhelm of possibility for you but

A virgin birth, talking snakes, noahs ark, walk on water heaven awaits story seems likely to you?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


They have? You think aliens existed at the very beginning of the universe before stars and planets had a chance to form?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 30, 2016)

Damn, the fundies in this country are about as bad as the fundies in iran. The only difference is there's too many sane people here to allow them to rule.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Also, the SETI program has turned up nothing.  There are no radio signals from other stars, because there are no alien civilizations with radio.


They may have just detected a signal. Your conclusion is premature just like your must be a God hypothesis


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


If aliens had been here we would know.  Tourists leave behind garbage.  Where's the alien garbage?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> If there were aliens, they'd be here by now.  After all, the universe is supposed to be 14 billion years old.  If they haven't come in 14 billion years, that means they don't exist.


Ha! You said the same ignorant thing twice. Don't worry we caught it the first time.

You need to watch the cosmos twice.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Damn, the fundies in this country are about as bad as the fundies in iran. The only difference is there's too many sane people here to allow them to rule.


Show me that there's even a shred of evidence in these aliens and I will believe.

But you believe in aliens based on faith alone.

I believe in God because he's made contacts with the human race on numerous occasions and there's even a book detailing all those contacts and it's a best-seller translated into hundreds of languages.

No alien contacts at all.

None.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Maybe the lowly unevolved human species leaves behind trash but they don't.

Do you believe in angels and demons? Where is their trash?


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

No alien contacts ever in the history of mankind = no shred of proof.

I actually have proof for what I believe, you don't.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, the fundies in this country are about as bad as the fundies in iran. The only difference is there's too many sane people here to allow them to rule.
> ...


There's more than one holy book pal. In fact there are thousands. You just happened to find and read one of them.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> No alien contacts ever in the history of mankind = no shred of proof.
> 
> I actually have proof for what I believe, you don't.


Then why isn't God a scientific theory if you have proof? Your holy books aren't proof


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


If aliens exist they are physical beings and would leave behind physical evidence they were here if they had visited.

There would be expended fuel cells.

Or a burned out flashlight.

Or food packaging.

Or a cargo container.

But you alien believers have produced nothing.

You believe in aliens but you have no proof whatsoever for that belief.

That isn't science, that's religion.

About angels and demons, the proof they exist is in the Bible, also their visits have been recorded many thousands of times in history after Biblical times.  There are literally thousands of witnesses to angelic and demonic visitations.  They don't leave behind trash, but they do leave behind witnesses and the testimony of these witnesses are written down and available to anyone with an internet connection.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > No alien contacts ever in the history of mankind = no shred of proof.
> ...


I have more proof than you.

You have none.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Name another book that is equally convincing and I will take a look at it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Bla bla. We don't believe anything retard. We are looking. Until we find we just don't know.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


A Muslim told me the same thing about the Koran!


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Jesus Christ died and on the third day he rose again.

Mohammed just died, and then he stayed dead.

So did the founder of every other religion except Jesus Christ.

All of them are dead and in the ground, except Jesus Christ.

Confucius, Buddha, Mohammed, Joseph Smith, Martin Luther, John Calvin, etc.

Dead, and in the ground.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Will you get the fuck out of the science and technology section with this bullshit? God isn't even a common theory let alone a scientific one so it really doesn't belong here. God is a hypothesis a best.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You can't tell me what to do.

Also, there is more evidence for God than there is for aliens.

Because there is no evidence at all, not one shred, that aliens ever visited Earth and there is not a shred of evidence that they exist anywhere in the universe.

So if you believe in aliens anyway, despite the complete lack of evidence, then you are doing so on faith, and your faith is stronger than mine, because I have evidence of God.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


God impregnated my sister. At least his name was Jesus. Damn beaner


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Here's an example of what an angel would look like to a typical Bronze Age farmer.






Golden halo and all, descended from "the heavens".


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 31, 2016)

ChesBayJJ said:


> The Drake Equation | SETI Institute
> 
> Drake Equation: Estimating the Odds of Finding E.T.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 31, 2016)

The Drake equation is garbage.  We don't even have one number to input.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 31, 2016)

It's really only a matter of time before we find a habitable planet. Thankfully, my generation will be here to see it happen.

As far as life out there, it's more likely than not. As far as intelligent life? There's still a chance we could be the first.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 31, 2016)

If we do find another habitable planet, from where we derive the right to take it, and make it our own?

God gave us the Earth, he did not give us the universe.

Other worlds belong to other people.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 31, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> If we do find another habitable planet, from where we derive the right to take it, and make it our own?
> 
> God gave us the Earth, he did not give us the universe.
> 
> Other worlds belong to other people.



Unless the Tower of Babel was a space elevator, I don't think the Universe is off limits.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 31, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Must be why they say you can not look and see God.


----------



## xband (Aug 31, 2016)

Aliens are already here. A super bug has been found in the US that no antibiotic or super antibiotic can kill as reported on the front page of the recent issue of Scientific American.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 31, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I always figured we couldn't look at God for the same reasons a two-dimensional being couldn't turn his head to the left to look at someone just one plane up.


----------



## racialreality9 (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't think there aliens, and because we've depleted millions of years of stored fossil fuel energy in order to make and sell stupid BS to each other, we won't have energy to explore space even if we wanted.

I'm sorry folks, Star Wars and Star Trek are fake.  They are actors and computer generated graphics, they have no basis in reality.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 2, 2016)

With 400 billion stars in our galaxy, it would be silly to believe that there are no aliens in our galaxy.
They may even be aware of our existence, however, considering what they see, they're shunning us.


----------

